# [Risolto] chi mi ha cambiato l'hostname?

## Tigerwalk

Salve,

da stamattina, dopo che ho compilato e configurato knetworkmanager, noto che l'hostname della mia macchina è cambiato!

A dispetto del fatto che nel file /etc/conf.d/hostname sia correttamente settato, mi ritrovo un generico @host188.

Non che questo mi procuri un grande danno, ma è giusto per capire come possa essere capitato e chi è il responsabile!

Grazie per la vostra attenzione!Last edited by Tigerwalk on Tue Oct 02, 2007 8:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

un etc-update sbadato.

controlla la data dell'ultimo `genlop -t baselayout`

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> un etc-update sbadato.
> 
> controlla la data dell'ultimo `genlop -t baselayout`

 

```
$ genlop -t baselayout

!!! Error: no merge found for 'baselayout'
```

----------

## cloc3

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ genlop -t baselayout
> 
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

senza baselayout  :Question:   :Question: 

ma cosa hai, una gentoo zombie?

----------

## Tigerwalk

```
~ $ eix baselayout

[U] sys-apps/baselayout

     Available versions:  1.11.15-r3 1.12.9-r2 ~1.12.10-r3 ~1.12.10-r4 [M]~2.0.0_rc4 [M]~2.0.0_rc4-r1 {bootstrap build kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux pam static unicode}

     Installed versions:  1.12.9(02:54:04 20/04/2007)(-bootstrap -build -ldap -static unicode)
```

  :Razz: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

e' un comportamento anomalo di networkmanager, se cerchi nel forum o nel wiki di gentoo dovresti trovare la soluzione

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ma cosa hai, una gentoo zombie?

 

Forse ha un'installazione fresca per cui non ha ancora avuto modo di installare baselayout

----------

## Elbryan

Edita il file /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf

```

send host-name "YOUR_HOSTNAME";

supersede host-name "YOUR_HOSTNAME";

```

Sulla wiki c'era scritto comunque: http://gentoo-wiki.com/NetworkManager

----------

## cloc3

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Forse ha un'installazione fresca per cui non ha ancora avuto modo di installare baselayout

 

in pratica genlop non trova traccia della versione originale di baselayout con cui è stato installalto il sistema?

il caso di Tigerwalk lo dimostrerebbe chiaramente, eppure mi sembra un po' strano.

----------

## djinnZ

log di emerge cancellati?

baselayaout non ancora aggiornato dallo stage 3?

----------

## Tigerwalk

@Elbryan

grazie, ho trovato, Appena torno aggiorno il file e edito il post!

@djinnZ e @cloc3

devo preoccuparmi? Come posso controllare riguardo al probl. di baselayout?

EDIT: ho provato anche su un'altra distro sulla quale ancora non ho aggiornato il baselayout d'installazione e mi ritorna 

```
genlop -t baselayout

!!! Error: no merge found for 'baselayout'
```

----------

## djinnZ

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ~ $ eix baselayout
> 
> ...

 

Mi pare evidente che le cose dovrebbero andare a posto quando lancerai il mitico emerge -aDNu world od anche un emerge -1DNu baselayout e lo riporti alla corrente. Forse i devel avranno azzerato il log di emerge nello stage3 per distrazione, sono pur sempre fallibili mortali credo.

----------

## Tigerwalk

grazie dell'info. Al momento, visto che va tutto alla grande, non mi preoccupo!

----------

